# DUBAI Beauty/Spa Recruiters



## alexandria12 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello All,

Hope this message finds you all well.

Just a quick question about job recruiters. 

I know that theres a thread with a list of all the recruiters on and ive tried a lot of them but no one seems to deal with the beauty industry and spa?

I was just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to be able to speak to someone about this sector for dubai Abu dhabi area?

Thanks
 x


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

You'll have better luck contacting the hotels/spas directly, especially if you have not moved to Dubai yet.


----------



## alexandria12 (Sep 5, 2013)

ok thank you, I thought maybe that would be the way to go.

I have a google and try find some emails.... should I just generally email the spa's or ask for managers direct email?
Sorry for the questions I just don't want to do something and mess any chances up.

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Email is very unreliable, I'd be surprised if you get any actual replies, so phone is best. Also the main hotel chains that have their own Spas (i.e. Jumeriah Group/Talise, etc.) have careers/recruitment pages on their websites so you can also try that.


----------



## alexandria12 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you for your help  have a nice day


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not sure if you're aware but the majority of beauticians/spas employ mainly Asian staff and salaries are very low.

You're best off with aiming for the higher end spas. Talise has some western staff. I'm not sure if there is a UK-staffed beautician but for example IGlow Beauty Lounge is marketing themselves with having European service and have Scandinavians/Finnish staff. Google some more to see what's out there.


----------



## alexandria12 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,
Thank you for the info Im just having a look now. I specialise in medical Spa treatments and nutrition, I wasn't aware that Spa's mainly higher Asian staff and have a low salary, Thats kind of taken the wind out of my sales a bit  haha!

I can always try ey!The worst they can say is No thank you  Thanks for your help. x


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I think there could be a demand for European trained staff so don't give up hope yet. Especially if college educated. I believe some staff here can't have had more than some in-house training. Your advantage will also be your language skill(s).
It can be quite frustrating going for a treatment if the therapist/masseuse barely speaks English and you need to explain your problem areas etc.


----------



## alexandria12 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you! I've just looked on the site you recommended and theres a few job postings and like you said all require English.

Thank you again


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmmm.
What shall I say....

Some Spa staff English don't go much further than:
Hi Maaaaaam.
Is ok Maaaaam?

So if I was in your position- highlight your language/experience/education as well as being western.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

To be fair most of the therapists I've encountered who don't speak a lot of English are really lovely and still do a good job, but for example once I went for a hamam (first and last time, I swear!) and the lady who I believe was Iranian spoke very little English and the whole experience was just so uncomfortable, partially because the hamam itself I find it a very traumatic experience (LOL) but also because this lady wouldn't understand when every time I screamed 'PLEASE DO NOT SCRUB MY SKIN SO HARD, I AM NOT A $%^& VEGETABLE!'

So I assure you that especially at higher end spas, there is a demand for Western educated, English speaking therapists.

Having said that, I'd first get some spa management experience (provided this is something that interests you) and start applying in a couple of years. I have a friend who works as a spa manager and she's on a very nice package!


----------



## alexandria12 (Sep 5, 2013)

haha really ? wow ok thanks for the great advice!

Its so difficult to no what to highlight in different cultures and countries as some would see different things as advantages and disadvantages if you get me?

Normally I'm super impatient and charge in to things, but I decided to do some research and approach correctly and professionally....Glad I did now!


----------



## alexandria12 (Sep 5, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> To be fair most of the therapists I've encountered who don't speak a lot of English are really lovely and still do a good job, but for example once I went for a hamam (first and last time, I swear!) and the lady who I believe was Iranian spoke very little English and the whole experience was just so uncomfortable, partially because the hamam itself I find it a very traumatic experience (LOL) but also because this lady wouldn't understand when every time I screamed 'PLEASE DO NOT SCRUB MY SKIN SO HARD, I AM NOT A $%^& VEGETABLE!'
> 
> So I assure you that especially at higher end spas, there is a demand for Western educated, English speaking therapists.
> 
> Having said that, I'd first get some spa management experience (provided this is something that interests you) and start applying in a couple of years. I have a friend who works as a spa manager and she's on a very nice package!


Really... hahaha being at a spa is such an awkward up close and personal experience anyway its hard when you dont feel comfortable or able to crack a joke out in the "awkwardness"

Thats great advice I've just completed a level 4 diploma in management so that could be a route to go down....ooh so much to think about.
 x


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The other thing to think about is to look for jobs where you are marketing the services of a good quality spa. That could be better paid and you would have a head start on most because of the fact that you are European.


----------

